# France Rally 2006..September



## 88781

A little while ago a suggestion was made regarding a short trip to France for members wishing to do so in the company of other more frequent travellers.

I have provisionally arranged a 5 day trip to the Chateau de Gandspette campsite in Eperleques nr St. Omer. It's situated about 45mins drive from the Ferry ports, and there is plenty to do and see in and around the area.

The site owners have offered us a 10% discount off the current tarriff, more about the chateau nearby visitor attractions etc. can be found on their website HERE

Norfolkline ferries have offered a discounted crossing fare fee of £55 per Motorhome return for the party.

Please see Rally page for more details..

The limit is 10 motorhomes, the dates areMonday 04 September till Fri 08 September, sailing times are 1000am outbound and 1400 pm return.

I've chosen September because there is less traffic, kids are back at school and the weather should still be agreeable (fingers crossed)

One drawback is that Norfolk line will only hold that offer till the end of this month  I've tried to extend this to May, but without any luck.

Your comments/feedback are most welcome. If I've done my sums right, a return Dover - Dunkerque return crossing plus 4 nights on site plus electric for £105 ish!


----------



## 96088

What a shame

That's just the kind of rally that I could be tempted by

Unfortunately I have 5 days booked off in September to move Clare and her kit up to Edinburgh Uni.

Are you going to have a convoy from the ferry :wink:


----------



## 88781

Lol Pete, it's a straight forward route to the site (rubber duck) :lol:

Oh! 8O I forgot to mention that whoever is willing to lead the group then they get to stay on site for free for the whole 5 days!! 8)


----------



## peejay

All stickied Dave.

I do hope you get loads of interest on this one as you've obviously done lots of background work to make it all happen.


pete.


----------



## artona

Hi
definately interested, what are the dates please, if can go do we send you a cheque or what is the procedure

stewart


----------



## tattyhead

We are new to MH'ing but would be interested although we dont know any of you


----------



## DABurleigh

I'll be visiting here shortly, and hope to be able to recommend it as an interesting diversion while at St Omer.

http://www.lacoupole.com/en/musee/default_dedie.asp?tu=ind

Dave


----------



## RichardandMary

Defiantly interested if the dates don’t coincide with the York show

Regards
R/M


----------



## 88781

Hi Stewart, dates to be confirmed yet, early Sept is probably the best time to go because the York Show falls in the middle of the month.

If we have 10 definates then booking the ferry is easily done through norfolklines on line facility, and site fees are paid at reception on arrival.

Hi Tattyhead, welcome aboard, an ideal opportunity to make new M/Homing friends, and don't worry there are a lot of people on this site who are probably thinking the same!


----------



## artona

September 15 (a friday) is booked up for me otherwise we are definately interested

cheers

stewart


----------



## Frenchlily

We are interested but it depends on dates,between 2-10th september we may be able to sort something.

Lesley and Alan


----------



## 88781

How does Monday the 4th till friday the 8th sound to everyone?


----------



## artona

That would suit us perfectly, how about a weekend rally as well, from friday 8th to Sunday 10th near the English Port when we return( I assume Dover) so as to make a week of it. 

Maybe other members who cannot make France would also join in on the weekend.


----------



## Frenchlily

They sound good but will need us both to confirm at work tomorrow,

Lesley


----------



## nukeadmin

excellent Dave, been waiting for you to announce it 

Do you want me to add this as a proper rally on the rally section now ?

The 10% discount at the campsite is that going to be an on going thing ? If so i will add their site to the campsite database with discount etc


----------



## 88781

Yes write it up please Dave (I came unstuck when the prompt for a county came up)  

Next time I speak to Msr, Pauwels at the site I will ask re discount :wink: 


Regards Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

Its an excellent site btw, Julie and I stayed there on our return back to UK. There is an excellent english speaking vet nearby and the site owners very friendly.

The food in the restaurant was excellent as well


----------



## nukeadmin

k i have added an entry in the campsite database for the site based on my experiences and with one of my own photos

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1047

Will add the rally later today


----------



## nukeadmin

as promised the rally has been entered

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=43


----------



## lookback

Hi, Great idea. Please book me in plus wife.


----------



## olley

Hi nuke I see that the multimap button puts it somewhere in the middle of the atlantic ocean, is this a mistake. :lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## LadyJ

O what a bummer Dave we have to cover Shepton Show that week


----------



## Frenchlily

We are confirming we can attend the rally,

Lesley and Alan


----------



## tattyhead

*France Rally*

Hi
Could you please give us the dates of the rally and any other details that we might need because as I said we are ery new to this
Thanks

Pauline & Maurice


----------



## DABurleigh

Click on the first link you come to going back up this thread.

Dave


----------



## Raine

hi i would have liked this but we have a big naval wedding on the 9th sept, ah shucks.


----------



## 88781

Hi Pauline and Maurice

We are looking to go on the 4th till 8th September, the ferry sailing times have yet to be decided amongst attendees, but I would imagine an a.m. crosing would suit most.

If you use the links in the above posts by clicking on them, they will guide you to more info on the proposed trip, details of the site, prices etc.

At the bottom of the front page is the 'Rally section' where you can add your name to the list  

A meeting point has yet to be arranged, whether it be the last motorway services before Dover, or at Dover port itself, some may use the Sat/Sun before to travel down, and stay at a site nr. Dover before we leave, likewise on the return journey.
You may need to assess that your personal travel insurance and breakdown cover policies are in force prior to embarking.
Once the 10 places for this trip are filled, I will ask for a cheque for £55 plus site booking fee.

I have sent you a PM with my Tel. no. give me a call it's a lot easier to chat and also answer any queries you may have.

Rgds M&D


----------



## 88781

Great news Lesleylil, glad you could make it!  

M&D


----------



## 88781

Raine said:


> hi i would have liked this but we have a big naval wedding on the 9th sept, ah shucks.


 Can't you persuade them to tie the knot on the Ferry halfway across 'La Manche' :lol: :lol: If not make them walk the plank you Pirate you! 

M&D


----------



## 88781

lookback said:


> Hi, Great idea. Please book me in plus wife.


 Hi You two, You have to book yourself in  (Homepage>scroll down>Rally Section> France rally > "I wish to attend etc...) :wink:

M&D


----------



## 88781

Something else I have just realised, the ferry booking is not limited to two people per motorhome, ..Quote from the confirmation says.."We can offer a fare of £55 per vehicle and up to 9 passengers"

So if you have family members wishing to attend then feel free to take them along, however the fees on site will vary accordingly per unit, please refer to the Campsite tariff for extra person charges.. 

Regards M&D


----------



## 88726

hi dave

huge thanks for putting this together , nice one !

like i said last year , sounds good to a complete novice like me , as long as somebody can give me a list of exactly what i need to take with me to be legal . and as ive never driven on the wrong side before i can follow somebody who's patient and knows what theyre doing im up for it .  

youve got to remember that i really really know absolutely nothing , not even a clue about ferrys and beyond .be warned ive never even studied it so i may be a burden to the trip ! 

so are you up for the challenge ?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88781

Flyingscot :wink: I'm sure you will be fine 

Useful info on Driving in France plus what you must take can be found here..
http://driving.drive-alive.co.uk/driving-in-france.htm

another gem from Don Madge http://www.day-tripper.net/driveuktoports.html

and a bit more here.. http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A2082863

We will be travelling as a group, in daylight and keeping a close eye on each other!

Regards M&D


----------



## phylymann

We will be travelling as a group, in daylight and keeping a close eye on each other! 


Does that mean we have to park our 'vans in a circle when we are on site to protect ourselves from the local riffraff  and wild life.

Last time I stayed at this site in September I was tugging and got hit by a very loud storm and hailstorm. It cost me a new roof on my caravan!! hope the weather is better this time....you promise


----------



## 88781

I've said my prayers Phyllman believe me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## klubnomad

i would be up forthis, if you need a deposit, contact me at Peterborough

Dave


----------



## Wanderwagon3

*As Topic*

G'day All

If very early Sept say 1st 2nd AND if our return can be 11th ....14th OCTOBER at same croosing price may well be interested.

Ken.........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 96475

Hi Mandy & Dave,

We look forward to joining your Rally 4-8th Sep. A Hardstanding pitch would be required for our 30ft RV if possible. We have booked ourselves on the attendees list.

Chris & Joyce


----------



## 88781

Hi Ken the dates are on the rally page,..4-8 Sept

Hi Chris glad you're joining us, I can't guarantee or reserve you a hard standing pitch I'm afraid,  most of the pitches are grass..would that cause a problem for you?

656 add yourself to the list, I will be in touch with everyone with payment details once we have it fully booked  

Regards M&D


----------



## 96475

Hi M&D, 

No problem with the grass, I only mentioned it if we had a choice of pitches available. Looking forward to it already.

Regards Chris & Joyce


----------



## 98635

*France Rally 2006*

Can my name be deleted from the list please. I am not sure at the moment and as it has to be booked by the end of the month I don't want to stop anyone from attending as my name takes the total to 10 which I believe is the limit.

Sorry for the mistake!


----------



## 88781

Hi Mayflower, you should be able to delete it yourself, Dave (Nukeadmin) was going to implement this option just for this purpose!

If you are not able to do so then Dave will..or perhaps a kind Mod can pick this up!  

Regards M&D


----------



## LadyJ

I have removed Mayflower from the attendees list Dave



Jacquie


----------



## 88781

Ta!


----------



## 88781

Full House! :lol: 
Thankyou all for the support of this first for MHF  ..I've sent out a PM to all involved, we will keep everyone up to date every step of the way. 

Regarding ferry crossing times, ..

Choices are outbound Dover/Dunkerque 08:00 or 10:00 Mon 4th September.

Return Dunkerque/Dover 12:00 or 14:00 Friday 8th September.

No access to the site before midday on day of arrival, also pitch to be vacated by midday on day of departure.

Our intention is to travel down to Dover on the Sunday, and spend the night on Dover seafront. 

Any preffered sailing times out of the choices or other queries just ask!

Regards M&D


----------



## phylymann

MandyandDave said:


> Full House! :lol:
> Thankyou all for the support of this first for MHF  ..I've sent out a PM to all involved, we will keep everyone up to date every step of the way.
> 
> Regards M&D


Oops!!

As I am not a subscriber, I cannot receive your PM even though I have been part of the the MHF society for some years.

If you click on my www then there are details of my e-mail address.

Look forward to hearing from you soon

Stephen aka


----------



## 88781

Hi Stephen, 'You have mail' :wink: 


Dave


----------



## 88781

Phylymann has suggested that we all stay at the CC site at BlackHorse Farm on Sunday 3rd prior to departure it's about 8 miles from Dover, open to non members and can at this present time accomodate all of us, the site owners are used to dealing with large groups and are very helpful

I tend to agree with Stephen that this will be a great opportunity to get to know each other prior to leaving the UK, there is a late arrival area for those travelling long distances, also M/H's up to 30' can be accomodated too
Regards M&D


----------



## 88726

hi dave

i was going to follow you to the waterside for an overnight but cc is ok just let me know so i can get the booking done early .

ps : going to start my reading on those links tonight then questions tomorrow :lol:


----------



## 89564

M&D

As i changed the P&O sailing date because the dog was unwell,i see that we arrive in Calais the same day you reach Dunkirk.

We will pop over to Eppelthingys and say hello. 

I think after his first 14 days in a rather wet and cold Peak District the dog is willing to throw in the towel (pun intended) and join me in France.

No seizures lately..... so we hope to be there.

N


----------



## 88781

That would be great, look forward to it!


----------



## 88781

theflyingscot said:


> hi dave
> 
> i was going to follow you to the waterside for an overnight but cc is ok just let me know so i can get the booking done early .
> 
> ps : going to start my reading on those links tonight then questions tomorrow :lol:


Ken,.. if everyone's happy to stay at the CC then the booking will be done for you no problem! :wink: 

Looking forward to question time :lol:


----------



## 96475

,.. if everyone's happy to stay at the CC then the booking will be done for you no problem! 

Hi M&D,
Did this message refer to you booking us all in at the CC? I'm quite happy
to stop there on Sunday the 3rd, I've used it before. 

Regards Chris & Joyce


----------



## 88726

hi dave

ok will leave cc booking to you, 

ive done some studying and heres whats sunk in . maybe :?:  

i will need to buy :
foreign campsite electric adaptor of some type.?
somebody hopefully has polarity checker and we may need to swap our wires .?
headlight beam changers of some description.?
gb sticker or stickers for non euro number plates vehicle.?
some kind of warning sign for bicycle carrier if bikes are sticking out.?

i dont need to have but allways carry :
hi viz x2.
first aid kit.
warning triangle.

i must carry with me :
passports.?
certificate of motor insurance.?
the vehicles v5 logbook.?
my driving licence.?

i have aa and mayday brakedown cover so that should be fine .?
i need to switch off my gas fridge on the ferry .?
i will fill my gas bottles x2 before i leave scotland.!
i should fill my water tanks as you can't drink the water.?
not sure if my orange pay as you go mobile will work outside uk.?
diesel is called = gazole .?
i may need to buy holiday insurance.?
im sure my motorcaravan insurance covers me for a few months abroad.
im not sure if my swich/maestro is any use in france.?
theres toll roads and you have to know which lane is the cash one ???
round the roundabouts the other way,give way to the left.?
carry some euros for fuel ,parking ,tolls, food ect ect .?


ok so what have i missed and how much of this info is wrong :?: :?: :lol:
i did say ive never done this before so allways assume i know nothing ,if i never typed it i dont know about it . :lol:


----------



## RichardandMary

Hi M&D
We are happy to stop at the CC site on Sunday looking forward to meeting everyone.

Regards
R&M


----------



## Snelly

Oh dear, was going to sign up, but it's full. Is 10 the absolute limit?


----------



## 88742

Shane & Sally,

Bear with us, we've got a spare place coming up soon................


----------



## 88742

Kenny & Stella.............


foreign campsite electric adaptor of some type.? May need a changeover lead - see next...........

somebody hopefully has polarity checker and we may need to swap our wires .? Assuming we arrive ahead of you, we have one. (Can send diagram to make up lead)

headlight beam changers of some description.? we make them up !!!!! never had a problem, but if you want to be safe check with dealer.

gb sticker or stickers for non euro number plates vehicle.? Yes a must - pennies!!!

some kind of warning sign for bicycle carrier if bikes are sticking out.? Don't think we're nipping into Spain !!! but if the rules have changed for France will somebody please advise!!!!

i dont need to have but allways carry : 
hi viz x2. ....sensible to carry

first aid kit. - must

warning triangle. - must

i must carry with me : 
passports.? O.K. going abroad, this will still be handy ;-)

certificate of motor insurance.? a must - check it has Green Card facility (Most have nowadays, although some require you to advise that you are going abroad at a given time)

the vehicles v5 logbook.? Again not always taken mine, but you should really !!!!

my driving licence.? A MUST

i have aa and mayday brakedown cover so that should be fine .? Sounds good to me

i need to switch off my gas fridge on the ferry .? Yes, although I've never been checked.

i will fill my gas bottles x2 before i leave scotland.! mmmmm, Scottish gas differant, only joking, we take our local bottles x 2, no problem for a short stay.

i should fill my water tanks as you can't drink the water.? We always drink bottled water, although, it's maybe fine, but cheap enough anyway.

not sure if my orange pay as you go mobile will work outside uk.? - Check with provider that you have 'roaming' capability enabled.

diesel is called = gazole .? Correct

i may need to buy holiday insurance.? It's up to you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

im sure my motorcaravan insurance covers me for a few months 
abroad. - useally, but always check

im not sure if my swich/maestro is any use in france.? >>blush,,,, not sure always use a Visa if needs be, don't forget your PIN !!!!

theres toll roads and you have to know which lane is the cash one ??? - Don't think Toll raods present a problem on this run unless you get hopelessley lost :-( :-(

round the roundabouts the other way,give way to the left.? ..........ahh, now we are getting into a litttle minefield...........will cover that later.

carry some euros for fuel ,parking ,tolls, food ect ect .? ....................carry a lot of Euro's, I think, to pay for local advice, in the form of Red liquid refreshement ;-)

Any more info required, PM me.

Ian


----------



## Frenchlily

We are OK with c and cc thanks,

Lesley and Alan


----------



## phylymann

Kenny

You seem to have all bases covered, but don't worry if you leave anything behind...we are all here to help out and most of us carry far more that we need and lots of duplicated of equipment.

Most important..ALWAYS were your seat belts in France and don't speed.
We do not want to assist the French economy  

As we have had a hosepipe ban down here since last summer, I will probably fill up water in France. The water is fine and better than English water.

We should have no problems with three rally coordinators with us...one on point, one sweeper and of course one cook house  as well as a trainee paramedic. All we need now is an accountant to curb our spending on too much cheapo wine :twisted: 

Petrol/diesel and gigs are cheaper in France, but much better priced in Belgium and Dave has promised us good, dry weather.


Dave

Cheque in post to-day.




Stephen

aka


----------



## phylymann

M&D

Further to Nukes latest post in "Restricted forum" and the fact that I can no longer play an active part in the MHF site, I cannot see that travelling to France with this my first rally would be of benefit to me or other members.

Can you therefore cancel my name from the list and return my cheque that was posted yesterday to you. Also please ignore the email that I sent you today.

After a long association with MHF I must now leave.   

Dave I have a pendant and two windscreen stickers which I will post to you on receipt of my cheque. I know you will be able to put them to good use.


Stephen

aka


----------



## 88781

Hi Stephen, I fully understand your position, and I will return your cheque 1st post tomorrow.

Unfortunately, I do not have the php coding access to remove names from the list, hopefully a Mod will pick this up and act upon it promptly for all concerned. 

Hopefully we will meet up one day, love to your mum...

..Mandy and Dave


----------



## 88726

hi stephen
many thanks for the reasuring reply mate , another time maybe , very happy travels !


----------



## Snelly

I was very sad to read Stephens message.

I don't really understand why restricting posting is making non subscribers feel so bad. At the end of the day, as a subscriber, I probably post less than ten posts a day anyway... and non subscribers still get to read the forums and take part in rallies for free. I personally don't mind supporting what I now class as a "club", ten pound a year for the friendship and help with problems is more than worth it to me.

All non-subscribers, including Stephen, please don't make rash decisions, think carefully about what you are losing. I know I couldn't bear to not be a part of MHF now.


----------



## nukeadmin

your name has been removed Stephen, can't say i fully understand the thought process but its your decision and your principals nuff said


----------



## sallytrafic

Snelly said:


> At the end of the day, as a subscriber, I probably post less than ten posts a day anyway...


1.72 a day Snelly click on your profile. If your ref is to 10 posts for non-subscribers it is 10 posts full stop not per anything.

Edited: Sorry completely off topic I was just looking at the last few posts - shall I delete it?.

Regards frank


----------



## klubnomad

We have booked Blackhorse Farm for the Sunday the 3rd so hope to see everyone there.

Dave & Edwina

656


----------



## artona

Mandy

Been away as you know so lost touch a little, hope our deposit hit your bank ok. Have you booked Blackhorse farm for the whole group or should we book individually.

cheer stewart


----------



## 88781

Hi stewart, we've been away too, quite a hectic weekend at this end :roll: 

Bank transfer went fine (thank you) we will book en bloc with blackhorse on all ralliers behalf,... be in touch with everyone soon... Mandy


----------



## klubnomad

MandyandDave said:


> Hi stewart, we've been away too, quite a hectic weekend at this end :roll:
> 
> Bank transfer went fine (thank you) we will book en bloc with blackhorse on all ralliers behalf,... be in touch with everyone soon... Mandy


Hi M&D

As above post, I have booked the site for me as I am a CC member

Dave & Edwina

656


----------



## 88726

hi m+d

maybe worth mentioning that were also members , we can book this cheaper than non members usually . or are you getting us a special deal or something ???


----------



## artona

If it helps in booking we are cc members as well, probably we all are?


----------



## 88781

Ref the Black Horse Farm site in Dover 
after making some enquirys it would seem that the best option is for us all to book the site ourselves as member numbers, card details etc are required.
The site does allow non members aswell.
Members Fee is £14.20 per night per pitch & 2 adults inc of electric
Non members how ever is slightly more at £20.20 per night per pitch & 2 adults inc of electric, for children between the ages of 2 & 17 there is an extra charge of £1.60.

For those wishing to stay on the site please ring Sarah (warden) on

01303 892 665

Regards M & D


----------



## 96475

Hi M&D,

We have booked Black Horse Farm for Sunday night 3rd Sep.They asked 
what ferry departure time we would be using so we could be parked together and not inconvenience other campers when we departed. Have you decided which ferry time yet?

Regards Chris & Joyce


----------



## 88781

The 10:00 seemed favourite with everyone along with the 14:00 return


----------



## Snelly

I feel like an old miser for saying this... but isn't it expensive! With 3 kids and being non cc member... it will cost me £25 just to stay over night! I may look for a c&cc site nearby.


----------



## 88781

Blimey! that's seems OTT  Snelly, I would expect to pay that sort of money at a large commercial and not a CC 8O 

We are taking Kirsty + friend in September, and have been quoted £23.40 for the night, no discount was available for a 10 van group booking I'm afraid  ..we're not members of the caravan club either (something to address for future reference :roll: )

Dover seafront seems more and more inviting at those rates and that's where we are looking to spend the night if nothing less expensive is not available..however we will call in at Black Horse to meet/greet everyone who's booked in there during the course of Sunday evening prior to morning departure  

M&D


----------



## 88726

hi guys

ok , have now booked up sunday3rd at black horse .


ps : i only booked it cause i thought you guys said you were staying there .


----------



## 96452

Hi,
We are new to MHF but would be very interested if you could consider us, just the two of us.
How do we register our firm interest please ???
Ron & Carolyn.


----------



## 88781

Ron & Carolyn, welcome to MHF  feel free to join us if you wish, add your name to the list in the rally section at the bottom of the homepage, and we will go from there!
If your struggling to find it just shout up! :wink: 

Regards M&D


----------



## 88781

Tattyhead we got your pm but it's so slow tonight, I have replied (stick with it) :wink:


----------



## 88781

There is only one more space available for anyone wishing to join us for a week in France, ...add your name to the list in the rally section at the bottom of the homepage


----------



## 88781

Tattyhead did you get your PM :? ?


----------



## ralph-dot

Would love to have come but Dot is off work the week after the rally.

Ralph


----------



## 88781

That's a shame Ralph, we are hoping to run it again next Spring, maybe you can make that one!

Still a space for September if you can reshuffle work arrangements!

regards M&D


----------



## thesnail

We will be in France in Sept and would like to join the rally on site.

We will not therefore be able to cross with Norfolk.

Will this be OK

Bryan


----------



## 88781

You're more than welcome to join us over in france Bryan, look forward to meeting you there


----------



## 88991

Unfortunately we are away in Canada, otherwise we would be up for this meet as we use this site a lot, infact we have just returned last week. 

Hope you all have a good time, and will look forward to reading the reviews on your return. there is a local Champion Shop in Watten for groceries and filling up with Diesel for return journey and the local VET is just on the right as you head towards the shop just past the roundabout.

They were doing some building work when we were there, and the swimming pool is closed, the hard standing allows about 4 motorhomes on comfortably, but there is plenty of grass to park on and it is a great site to walk round...


Ray & Margaret


----------



## 88781

May be next time Ray  ...


----------



## 88781

C'MON Guys 'n' Gals,..two places going begging! let's fill it up!!


----------



## 88991

MandyandDave said:


> May be next time Ray  ...


Without a doubt, a cracking site and placed nicely for surrounding areas... Have a good trip guys n girls..


----------



## 96088

We stayed there last Friday night, a bit quiet but very nice. Be prepared for some minor slopes on the pitches. There is a good market in St Omer on Saturday morning.

Hope you all have fun


----------



## 98669

Hi there Know the site well have been there many times, well recommended.Loads of military history if your interested- the Blockhaus is just down the road almost walking distance- and is mind boggling and very emotive. Further down the road is the St Omer brewery and also the CrystalD'Arcs glass factory both worth visiting. May well be in France at the time your convoy arrives so confirm the dates. 
Happy travels 
Vixter


----------



## 88781

*Time is running out...*

Only one space left should anyone else wish to join us,..I have to close the booking by this Friday 19th May.

See here for details: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=43

Regards Mandy and Dave 

Dates for travel are September 4th till September 8th, Dover/Dunkerque crossing inc.


----------



## 88781

Hi all, Great news,booking confirmation received today from Norfolkline for all nine attendees on the list, also Monsieur Pauwells from Chateau du Gandspette emailed today to say that confirmation is on it's way from France!   

So it's time to get the phrase books out, check your passports are up to date because we're off!! 8) 

Should anyone wish to join us at this stage, you are more than welcome, however you will have to make your own ferry and site arrangements, ( a couple of members have already arranged to meet up with us over there) obviously Mandy and I will help where we can, don't hesitate to ask for details.

Au revoir a' bien tot' :lol:


----------



## artona

excellant, can't wait

stew


----------



## Snelly

Were one step closer to France, as we have now received our passports... yippee!

Just wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of a list of stuff we have to do/carry with us on the continent?? I have some stuff like warning triange, hi-vis vest and arranged european insurance and breakdown... what else shall I need thats extra to what I normally carry?


----------



## whistlinggypsy

enough Euro's to stock up the wine cellar when returning.

We will already be in France so maybe we will bump into you ( not literally) along the way.

Bob


----------



## Snelly

If your nearby, you must pop in and see us all!


----------



## 88781

Hi Shane, have a look here for a few tips..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/tutorials-show-2.html

Dave


----------



## Snelly

re: GB sticker

I had new number plates made up with the blue eu/gb symbol, will that suffice?


----------



## 88781

Thats fine Shane


----------



## zulurita

We are leaving uk 2nd Sept, would we be able to book in at the site and join you all?


----------



## 88781

Of course you can Rita,  look forward to seeing you there  

M&D


----------



## 88781

Hi All, We have two spaces left on this trip to France in early September, we depart four weeks today, anyone fancy a late season break?

Go on, ..you know you want too! :wink: 

M&D


----------



## pneumatician

*La Grandspette*

We have stayed on this site many times and can thoroughly reccomend it.
As we are going over on the 1st we may well have moved on by the 4th when you arrive if not we look forward to meeting you. It looks as though we are heading for the Alps but as usual nothing is cast in stone and it depends on the weather forcasts.

Have a good time I am sure the local attractions have been mentioned in previous mails, Blockhause, Cupula, Azincourt ( superb new museum).
There is also a sturdy Concrete construction just inside the camp site gates. I understand the Chateau was occupied by the Nazi's during the war and some of the cracks may well have been caused by our attempts to flatten the Blockhause.

Steve


----------



## 88781

Thanks to all who managed to make it into the chat room the other night,  could you please let me know who is staying where on the Sunday night? I'm sure some are stopping at Blackhorse farm, and others on Dover front, but I don't know who's where?  

We are staying in Dover but will call in at blackhorse on the Sunday afternoon to give you your booking i.d. to hand over at check-in.

Hopefully you all have our mobile No.s by now, if not please let me know.

Not long now!!  

Mandy and Dave


----------



## Snelly

We'll be on the seafront with ya... but you probebly know that already!


----------



## artona

On the seafront Dave


stew


----------



## klubnomad

At Blackhorse Dave

Dave & Edwina

656


----------



## 96475

Hi Mandy and Dave,

We will be at Blackhorse arriving mid afternoon.

See you soon, Chris and Joyce


----------



## hippypair

Hi Mandy and Dave,
Is it too late to book a place on your French rally starting on the 4th sept?

Terry and Pat.

Hippypair.


----------



## artona

Hi Terri and Pat


Speaking to Mandy and Dave the other evening I am sure they said there is a place available. They are on site most days so I am equally sure they will be in touch soon but if you have not heard from them soon would you like to text your tel number to me on 0795 7204498 I will then forward it on to them.

stew


----------



## hippypair

Hi Stew,
Thanks for your offer to help,I have now made contact with Dave and Mandy.
Terry and Pat.


----------



## 88781

Hi Terry and Pat, I've passed on the details to Norfolkiline, and we are now waiting their response, will keep you informed.

Regards Dave


----------



## Frenchlily

We have decided to stay on Canterbury Park and Ride on Sunday,Richard and Mary are also staying there overnight so will meet up with everyone at ferry port Monday morning.

Really looking forward to it now,so see you all soon   

Lesley and Alan


----------



## 88781

Thanks for checking in, Mandy told me you phoned, thanks again!


----------



## hippypair

Hi Mandyand Dave,
Cheque has been posted as requested,we will be at black horse on Sunday midafternoon.
Looking forward to meeting you all and the trip.


Terry and Pat 

Hippypair.


----------



## Frenchlily

Hi Everyone who are going to France with the rally,missed the chat room the other day, is anyone else taking bikes, we thought we would.

This time next week we will be there,une verre de vin blanc,fromage bagette,sunbathing in the evening sun!!

Best I can do..........

Bientot
Lesley and Alan


----------



## 88781

Hi Guys Yes take your bikes I think most will if they have space (handy for nipping down to the supermarket for those items you mentioned!)

Spent most of this afternoon loading the van ready for the off! 8)


I spoke to the owner on Saturday, he said that the grass emplacements are all nice and dry, and won't have any problems pitching us all together, unless there is persistant rain prior to our arrival, where he might have to juggle a bit and utilise the hard standings..fingers crossed a nice spell of decent weather :wink: 

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hope you all have a great time & that the weather is kind to you. Safe journeys everyone.



Motorhomer


----------



## 88781

Hi All, we're just about packed and ready to go,  the weather forecast is looking quite good, feeling warm around the 21-22 mark 8) 
10 day forecast Here

Don't forget your passports, €uros and vehicle docs, make sure your E111 is up to date and any prescription medicines you may need are with you too!

We will call in to see you at Blackhorse on Sunday, and everyone else Dockside!

See ya real soon! M&D


----------



## artona

Great news about the weather Dave. Sees ya all soon

stew


----------



## hippypair

Hi,
We are all packed up and we are off tomorrow for two nights at a C&CC site at Pevensey before moving on to Blackhorse for sunday night.We are both looking forward to the trip and meeting you all.

Terry and Pat.


----------



## tokkalosh

What is this E111?


----------



## Snelly

tokkalosh said:


> What is this E111?


It entitles you to discounted medical care on the continent. You can apply for one online... bit late now though!


----------



## Snelly

Well folks, we are getting there... just got some last minute bits to buy and stuff to sort, including wiring in the new dvd player for the kids.

Today we picked up the euro's... France seems that little bit closer!

Looking forward to seeing you all. We may set off tomorrow, if not it will be Sat morning, stopping halfway between here and Dover Sat night.


----------



## tokkalosh

Ah, the little plastic card (E111 no longer valid!?) - it's ok, I've got one - although I am not going on this trip .... Unfortunately  

Hope everyone has a great time and doesn't need to use their medical insurance :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Have a great time Guys & Gals and when you all get back how about heading to Shepton or Brean and joining us for some fun. O I do wish I was comming with you all  

Bon voyage 
Jacquie


----------



## 96088

Pete's random tips for your rally.

Tip 1

Only of any use if you really like Le Creuset ovenware (otherwise skip to tip 2)

St Omer market saturday morning, there is a guy there selling Le Creuset style ovenware and its as good as the real thing. The prices are 25% of what you would expect to pay for the type of quality. We have been using one for nearly six months now and we are well pleased.

Tip 2 Two coffees and two croissants in the little cafe across the road will seriously damage your euro stash ;-)

Tip 3 Enjoy yourselves...Lots!

Hope the weather is good and don't keep the neighbours awake 8O


----------



## Invicta

Just back from a 12 day trip to France-Loire Vendee. Plenty of sun and also some rain but not enough to spoil the holiday that I booked 'off the peg' with the C&CC-total cost £439 including 10 nights' site fees, crossing (Sea France) and insurance. 

Some few years since I last went to France and must admit using the toll roads greatly helped with long journey to and from Calais (940 miles). Worst part of the journey was the road round Rouen where, as a schoolgirl, I went for 3 weeks on a school exchange, many, many years ago now. 

Spent the first night on the excellent service area at Alencon after checking with some UK lorry drivers who were there when we arrived that it was a safe place to stay. Spent the last night at a site at Cap Gris Nez opposite a very interesting Musee that was just up my son in law's street! Full of WW2 memorabilia with a gun mounted on a train, only 1 of 2 in the world apparently. Good restaurant right opposite the site. Site fee was for motorcaravan with hook up, three adults, one teenager and a three year old E 25. Good area for those interested in anything to do with WW2.

Hope those on the MHF rally have a good trip as we have just done!


----------



## 89564

The dog and i were supposed to be independently arriving rallyists.But BM is still not of the best so,as i explained to D&M, i have decided to stay in this country again for our Autumnal foray.

Its disappointing for me,but hey i'm healthy and got 5p in my pocket. So whats a couple of trips to France.  

He has been a good old mate and any undue stress & more seizures would certainly upset me.I can get him home quickly down the A1 if necessary.From the Languedoc it is more of a problem.

I want no rain in North Yorkshire for the next 3 weeks.Please.

All those travelling to Eppel do dah have a good time.

Please no rain.

Nick


----------



## klubnomad

Well, Edwina and I are the first home. The van is unpacked of all the goodies. 

Well, what can I say but what a bloody good rally. We met lots of nice people and once again not an idiot in sight. Thanks to Mandy & Dave for arranging this, we are looking forward to the next "foray" in the spring. The site was very nice with spotless showers and toilets. Ed thought it funny that the blokes urinals were in the open air, but said at least the smell could escape . On the way off the ferry we saw a hairy ass in the window of M&D's 'van. Surprising what you can get at an Auchen :lol: :lol: 

Down side of being away a few days is that I came back to 20617 junk emails 8O . I must get the name of the spam filter Snelly users

More later, looking forward to seeing Stews pics

Thanks again M&D

Dave & Eddi

656


----------



## hippypair

Having unloaded umpteen cases of wine plus all the other goodies I now have time to thank everybody for making it such a great rally,a great site ,the weather as ordered by Dave could not be bettered.A special thanks to Mandy and Dave for organising this rally.Pat and I enjoyed the company of you all which made for such an enjoyable 5 days.
We hope to meet up with you again sometime,
Thanks again to you all,
Terry and Pat.
Hippypair.


----------



## Snelly

Bon Voyage?? well, yes actually! Its 21:40 and we've just touched down at home. Stopped at a service station off the M11 for 20mins, but apart from that we've been 55/60 mph all the way home with very little hold ups. So 6hr 40mins later we arrive home.

Decided to leave the mh as is in the drive and unpack tomorrow.

Will do the rounds to Sals and my mums tomorrow and take them some wine and cheese!

For "abroad" virgins, we felt very gently broken in and thanks to everyone for a great time, especially the lovely Mandy and Dave.

Can't wait for all the pictures to start appearing on the gallery!

Au revoir!


----------



## Snelly

656 said:


> Down side of being away a few days is that I came back to 20617 junk emails 8O . I must get the name of the spam filter Snelly users


Choicemail :wink:


----------



## artona

Pics to follow over the weekend. Fantastic trip guys wasn't it. Thanks Mandy and Dave and Co, could not have been better.

stew


----------



## Frenchlily

We are also home and unpacked,thanks to Mandy and Dave for a great rally,we really enjoyed the company.
The site was good,had plenty of exercise,swimming,cycling (when I managed to stay on the saddle),walking. Food and wine excellent as usual and weather fantastic    
Hope we can meet up again soon,
Lesley and Alan


----------



## Snelly

My pics are uploading... all 151 of them!

Link

Will finish renaming them with witty comments tomorrow when im not a zombie!


----------



## 96475

Excellent rally, good weather, nice people - full age range from months to 70+ years. Thanks to Mandy and Dave for arranging it all. Also many thanks to Dave and Eddi (656) for ferrying us around in their motorhome including the nice day out to Brugge, thus saving us having to put slide-outs in and out and jacks up and down etc. Hope to see you all again.

Chris and Joyce


----------



## 88781

Hi everyone, arrived home safely just before nine last night, ...what can we say..? thanks to all for making this rally a success and the opportunity to meet new friends at the same time,  
A special thanks to Lesley and Alan for helping with the bedding arrangements, Stewart for being our 'tail end charlie' and not forgetting all the kids from toddler to teenage who had a great time too!

We will have a chat with nuke at the Binton rally, and hopefully we can put another France rally together for next Spring 8) 

Thanks to all...M&D


----------



## Pusser

I was left at home slaving over a hot computer without even a handsome prince.  

When these rallies take place, it is morally, ethically sensible to go to the rally using the discounted ferry and then going off on holiday. Cos, if so, I think I may have a go in Spring as the missus just told me off for not telling her about this one. But at the time we were meant to be in S. France which turned out to be a two day extravaganza in Corny.


----------



## CatherineandSteve

We've just got home, Sunday noon. Just wanted to say what a great time we had. Thanks to Dave & Mandy for organising everything, and to everyone else who were such great company. We re now looking forward to the next rally we attend.
Thanks again,
Catherine and Steve

p.s this is the first post that I have made so I hope that I have done all the right things.


----------



## artona

wey hey Catherine and Steve - a perfect post

stew


----------



## klubnomad

Catherine said:


> This is the first post that I have made so I hope that I have done all the right things.


Ah, so you take on the persona of Catherine at weekends eh! :lol:

dave

656


----------



## artona

Hi

Just added some more pics to Shanes selection

stew


----------



## Scotjimland

Welcome Catherine and Steve .. 
You are not by any chance the couple we met at Stenay last July ? 

It sounds as though everyone had a great time at the rally, well done to you all.. great pics. hopefully we will be able to join one in the future ..


----------



## Snelly

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Just added some more pics to Shanes selection
> 
> stew


Some nice shots there Stew, have you ever thought about making photography your profession? :lol:


----------



## artona

Nahhhhhhh, not for me Shane, think I will stick with taking photos, cheers mate, we were impressed with yours as well.

stew


----------



## CatherineandSteve

nice pics stew, shame about the builders bum on bike. 

no jim was,nt us 

dave, next time i see you i,ll have a dress on for you


steve


----------



## RichardandMary

Just arrived home and would like to say thank you to Mandy & Dave for organizing such a great rally. We enjoyed every bit of it, looking forward to the next rally hope we don`t get lost again     

See you all soon

R/M


----------



## 88781

Well ...at least you now know how to find the Auchan hyperermarket at Grand synthe Richard! :lol: 

Pencil Thur 05/04/07 till Thur12/04/07 in your diaries for the next one :wink: nothing official to announce yet, have to wait until just after the Binton rally at the end of next month :wink: 

Regards M&D


----------

